# Lyric in labor? Is this right? [Please read quickly]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lyric seems to be in labor, but Im not sure, Is this just her water breaking? She is having bags of fluid.. one is a large bag of amber fluid and the other is a small clear bag. Also clear stream coming from her. I didnt see her have hr kid last year. Is this normal? Never seen it before.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You need to go in, the kid is not presenting right.

The clear bag is her water and the red bag is the one the kid is in. If your seeing a lot of it then the kid is probably not in the right position. If she has been pushing without progress for a long time then you need to go in. Just make sure you clean up your hands real good before going in.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

RunAround said:


> You need to go in, the kid is not presenting right.


So is it like placenta previa? The "placenta" coming out before the kid?

She doesnt seem in distress


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

She isnt down and pushing at all, just walking around.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with Runaround. Scrub up your hands, use some lubricant and go in. Better to check on things then let them go to far with a bad outcome (I speak from experience here!). You can do it!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

This sounds normal to me, but I am a newbie . My doe had the same thing clear fluid and amber fluid then after about ten min. she started pushing 5min. later kid number one!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It wont hurt to at least go in a couple finger to find out if there are hooves and a nose present or not. The bags are normal, but I've never had a doe just walk about with them hanging out like nothing was happening unless the kid/kids were presenting wrong.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

The kid was not positions right. Its head was way out of place. I went in there and had a look around and the doe really was screaming her head off. That was the most crazy intense amazing thing... had to go in a few times before but this time I thought I was just saving mom, the kid was just still... but I slowly pulled out an alive buck that looks just like mommy, shes cleaning him now... will post pics in a few... my heart is racing like crazy!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:clap: :clap: Glad you got him out alive! :stars: :stars: Great Job! :hug:

Don't forget to put her on antibiotics now and I'd probably go in again just to make sure there are no other kids coming. Or you can bump her to feel if there are any others.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations! Keep an eye on her. There might be another kid yet. If she starts pushing again that means there is more to come.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hes small but so is his mama.... hes already wanting to stand but mom keeps cleaning lol


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a precious little one - congrats!!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow those kids were a mess!!! 


She had anothger buckling, his leg was totally twisted back...had to search for the last leg, the kid was crying, mom was freaking!! He was half out and moms trying to walk around!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well... it's good experience atleast! I try to remind myself "what did I learn" after every difficult birth.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow glad things turned out good. Congrats on the good job done.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You did a great job!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great job.....congrats....... :greengrin:  :hi5: :clap:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

:clap: Congratulations! Good thing you were there!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

The boys are doing well, all cleaned up eating like champs, walking around perfect.  Woohoo thanks for cheering me on, and the help everyone.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Good job and Congrats!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Cute little boys! It is so cool how one has ears and the other one doesn't....LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- I agree FunnyRiverFarm, thats to cute


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are so cute! I'm glad everything worked out well.... that must have been scary! I'll probably lose my lunch the first time I have to go in!!! LOL


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

myfainters said:


> They are so cute! I'm glad everything worked out well.... that must have been scary! I'll probably lose my lunch the first time I have to go in!!! LOL


The first time I had to I thought I wouldnt be able to. But everytime you just do it because you have to.

My 12 yr old daughter was the only one here to hold the doe for me. Well she couldnt do it, she said she was gonna be sick. Then when I went in she had to walk away. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job in assisting Lyric!! :clap: 

Cute little boys too...I have to agree with FRF and Stacey too, amazing how you ended up with a long ears and a no ears, Congratulations!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

you did a wonderful job!!! :hug: they are too cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are cute.... congrats....... :greengrin:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Fantastic news on your babies and great job in helping mom in the birthing. :stars: I just hope I can be as compossed as you were in helping. I'll probly need lots of this,,,  :coffee2: or stronger...  Your 2 babies are adorable... Thank you for sharing the event with us, :grouphug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! Good job handling the situation, I hope I will be as composed as you if that ever happens to me!

The kids are adorable... I love the one with the Mancha ears


----------

